# Going to a weeding in Guatemala and these



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

fools schedule it during the LSu - Florida game. I have no choice but to go, anyone know if I will be able to get reception on my XM Helix down there?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Can't you go weeding in your own back yard?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Then these inveterate do-gooders wouldn't get the self-satisfaction that come
with saving the world. The woman who is supposed to be redoing my drapes
is going to Nicaragua for two weeks on some equally useless _save-the-world
_mission trip.

If just half these bright-eyed do-gooders would do their good works here at home
instead of in the jungles of another country, what a great place America could be.

What ever happened to _"Charity begins at home"_, anyway? Come to think of
it, my yard could use some raking.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Probably not, but it's worth a shot. Take your equipment down there and see what you get.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Take your equipment down there and see what you get.


And then report back and let us know. I don't believe we've had any reports from that far south of the border.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

Richard King said:


> And then report back and let us know. I don't believe we've had any reports from that far south of the border.


and let you know.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

When I have weeding issues I just buy a hoe. No need to leave the country.


----------

